# GUI Programmierung mit .JS



## enteR (18. Aug 2014)

Hallo Forum 
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. 

ich arbeite gerade mit .JS bzw. bin einsteiger / umsteiger 

ich habe folgendes problem ich erstelle mir gerade ein main menü


```
function OnGUI () 
{
// Das Wird noch Bearbeitet
//GUI.Label(Rect(38,15,200,500), "Willkommen enteR");
//GUI.Label(Rect(500,15,250,500), "Update: | 1 Tag | 23 Stunden | 54 Minuten |");
//
GUI.Box(Rect(0,50,200,500), "Menu");
GUI.Box(Rect(250,50,500,500), "");
GUI.Button(Rect(35,100,135,35), "Server");
GUI.Button(Rect(35,150,135,35), "News");
GUI.Button(Rect(35,200,135,35), "Einstellungen");
GUI.Button(Rect(35,250,135,35), "Fehler Melden");
GUI.Button(Rect(35,500,135,35), "Ausloggen");
GUI.Button(Rect(450,500,100,35), "Verbinden");


/*Server GUI*/
GUI.Label(Rect(280,70,100,35), "Server");
GUI.Label(Rect(580,70,100,35), "Spieler");
GUI.Label(Rect(680,70,100,35), "LATENZ");
}
```




Ich Möchte das wenn ich rechts auf Server Klicke ein Inframe aufgeht wo dann die zb. di serverlist.JS angezeigt wird
oder wenn ich zum beispiel auf NEWS Klicke das sich dann in dem inframe eine internet seite öffnet 
wenn ich erlich bin.... ich bin in java anfänger die grund begriffe sind mir ( Teilweiße ) ein begriff 

ich würde mich über lehrnseiten zu .JS freuen und wenn mir jemand bei diesem problem helfen könnte


----------

